# Pierwsze odpalenie po instalacji GRUB'a - brak internetu

## Vader5

Witam,

Znajomy jest na etapie instalacji bootloader'a tzn zainstalowal juz Grub'a i system odpala sie.

Ale jest problem, bo nie ma internetu/sieci wifi, a jak wpisuje net-setup wlp2s2 to wyskakuje info ze bash nie zna takiej komendy.

Bylo instalowane dhcpcd i ppp.

Gento bylo instalowane z plytki LiveDVD, gdzie wczesniej polaczenie bylo bezproblemowe w trybie graficznym.

Jakie kroki trzeba podjac, zeby rozwiazac ten problem?

Najkorzystniej by bylo chyba odpalic livaDVD i z tego poziomu cos zmodyfikowac zeby wifi bylo skonfigurowane i gotowe do dzialania (livecd bo bylaby przegladarka dostepna).

----------

